# Установка LiveDVD

## anton17

Никак не могу установить gentoo, скачал сайта LiveDVD, все делаю по инструкции, но некоторые моменты не совпадают, искал, ничего не нашел толком, в общем я в гентоо полный ноль. Если есть возможность распишите мне полную установку с лайвдвд. Сам пользуюсь пару лет на федорой, вот решил генту изучать!

----------

## maxsib

 *anton17 wrote:*   

> Никак не могу установить gentoo, скачал сайта LiveDVD, все делаю по инструкции, но некоторые моменты не совпадают, искал, ничего не нашел толком, в общем я в гентоо полный ноль. Если есть возможность распишите мне полную установку с лайвдвд. Сам пользуюсь пару лет на федорой, вот решил генту изучать!

 

 Проще с другого дистра (с той же федоры) загрузить stage3 и по хендбуку ставить,- 90 процентов так наверняка делают

----------

